# webcam + micro



## javi_bcn (Nov 3, 2009)

hola a todos estoy realizando un sistema de seguridad domatica controlado por el propio usuaria.

la idea es que los sensores y actuadores esten conectados a un micro, y este se comunique por wifi al pc. luego el pc se conectara con un modem gsm al terminal movil del usuario y este podra acceder a traves de internet a la camara web que vigila su hogar. pues aqui mi pregunta.
tengo bastante claro como montarlo, casi todo. mi principal problema ahora mismo es como conectar la webcam con el microcontrolador?¿?¿ 

La webcam tiene puerto usb pero vi que tb existen camaras I2C (auqnue no las encontre, existen?) o sino con una camara con salida video.
como conecto la camara que sea con el micro? por que puerto? es posible? alguien lo ha hacho?

he visto robots con camara que se controlan desde el PC y se peude ver en el pc lo que ve el robot. Como lo hacen? el video pasa por el micro o se envia directamente con una camara ip?


----------



## ogry (Nov 3, 2009)

Necesitas un micro lo bastante potente como para soportar Linux (busca algo como esto http://landashop.com/catalog/ubiquiti-routerstation-p-916.html, que ademas te soluciona el tema de WiFi). También necesitas camaras web que soporten nativamente UVC, o si no tendrás problemas.


Saludos,     OSCAR.


----------



## javi_bcn (Nov 3, 2009)

gracias por tu rapìda respuesta. la verdad creo que te haré caso y tiraré por instalar linux al microcontrolador ya que me ahorraria eltrabajo del driver de la webcam.

que caracteristicas debe tener un micro para poder ponerle linux?
mi director de proyecto solo trabaja con atmega y eso es un problema por lo que veo navegando por ahi. (le deben pagar comision o algo, jajaaj)

alguna recomendacion de atmega para que me funcione el linux?


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

no creo que un ATMega o similar puedan cargar un Linux, ya que son dispositivos muy pero muy limitados, como un mega o dos de memoria total, y una arquitectura completamente distinta a la PC convencional, lo que se suele usar son "procesadores embebidos", los que son en realidad un procesador viejo (por ejemplo un 486, rasurado de todo lo no necesario y optimizado para enrutar información).
en la actualidad ya hay webcams diseñadas para conectarse a un tcp/ip directamente, tal vez estas te permitan simplificar tu proceso.


----------



## javi_bcn (Nov 3, 2009)

si karl, tienes razon, la solucion más facil es utilizar camaras ip conectadas directamente al PC, pero tengo que estudiar todas las opciones y no se si me dejaran utilizarla ya que la parte más complicada de mi proyecto es precisamente la webcam. pero lo tengo en cuenta, gracias por tu aportacion


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Otra solucion es utilizar un router hackeable, mira por aqui, hay un ejemplo de un choche teledirigido con webcam, esta basado en router OPENWRT

http://hackaday.com/2008/10/07/inexpensive-powerful-router-based-robot/


----------



## javi_bcn (Nov 3, 2009)

juijuijui me molo lo del router, pero no se si seré capaz... la verdad, el robot es muy wapo!!!

encontre algun kit de desarrollo atmel en el que puedo poner linux:

atngw100: http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/tools_card.asp?tool_id=4102

kb9202: http://www.kwikbyte.com/KB9202.html

el segundo es mucho mas caro, si alguien puede decirme que le parecen estos kits?
el primero cuesta unos 75eur. y el segundo unos 200eur.


----------



## ogry (Nov 3, 2009)

El routerstationpro cuesta 50€, y tiene (creo yo) bastantes mas cosas que el AVR32, y aunque sólo 128M de NAND (sobra para poner Linux cien veces, y luego tienes SD para el resto), yo veo en el MiniPCI una ventaja decisiva (por el WiFi) sobre el segundo (y a 1/4 del precio!)

Pero si tu director de proyecto quiere p.t..rte, será por algo que le hayas hecho (o dejado de hacer)...



Saludos,      OSCAR.


----------

